# Roller Guide Lubricant?



## MM (Nov 11, 2007)

I have a couple of roller guides that are sticking after being put up all winter. What lubricant do you recommend spraying on your roller guides, and how often should this be done?

thanks!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Corrosion X


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>Fluid Film or Corrosion X. I have had a little better luck with Fluid Film, but both are excellent.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Pb Blaster.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Every reel manufacturer has their own brand of lubricant for guides. It's best to disassemble the roller guides, clean them, lubricate and reassemble, it's time consuming but worth it in the long run. Rinse off well with water after use but don't pressure blast water into the roller guides. If you use a spray lubricant make sure it won't affect the line you use or the rod finish.


----------

